# sbe3



## HalOutdoors (Feb 5, 2017)

who got it and what do you think about it?


----------



## dom (Feb 7, 2017)

i think a smart person would look for SBE2's that were on sale now and save their $700


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 7, 2017)

dom said:


> i think a smart person would look for SBE2's that were on sale now and save their $700



Yea, you can put a bigger bolt handle on your sb2 and have the same gun.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 7, 2017)

dom said:


> i think a smart person would look for SBE2's that were on sale now and save their $700



$700 difference? Gun broker prices beg to differ. Between $150 and $200.  Unless you are talking about used sbe2's


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 7, 2017)

$1,900 a bit pricey.  I'm going to shoot my SBE2 until it can't take no more.  I fussed back when they first came out... seams like a heck of deal now.


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 7, 2017)

screw that. not paying 1900 for their idea of ergonomically better and a larger bolt handle.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 8, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> screw that. not paying 1900 for their idea of ergonomically better and a larger bolt handle.



Well, you bought your 2 from the most legendary legend in the world.  A modern day pioneer, so its definitely the best of the best.


----------



## mattech (Feb 8, 2017)

They aren't really much more than a sbe2, and honestly when your spending $1600 on a gun what's another $150


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2017)

Ima keep shooting my 12 and 20 M2's.

3-1/2" shells are for losers.


----------



## dom (Feb 8, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> $700 difference? Gun broker prices beg to differ. Between $150 and $200.  Unless you are talking about used sbe2's



i know where to get a 25th anniversary for 1400. brand spankin new


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 8, 2017)

dom said:


> i know where to get a 25th anniversary for 1400. brand spankin new



Aight.  Then that's a $400 difference from the ones on gunbroker.  I think I paid 1200 for my sbe2  brand new right when they came out.  Most of em are $1600 new now.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 8, 2017)

Get a Vinci and be done with it


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 8, 2017)

woodie13 said:


> get a m1 and be done with it



fify


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 8, 2017)

Gut_Pile said:


> fify



Alt-quotes

But if you need a 3 1/2, well, that's what she said

Got my wife an M1, so....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 8, 2017)

WOODIE13 said:


> Get a Vinci and be done with it



Safety up front .....eewwwww gross!  Haha, I can't get used to that.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Feb 8, 2017)

where is the 3 700 bucks more than the 2


----------



## dom (Feb 9, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Aight.  Then that's a $400 difference from the ones on gunbroker.  I think I paid 1200 for my sbe2  brand new right when they came out.  Most of em are $1600 new now.



when you got it did you have the comfortech? 

I've seen some SBEII's without Comfortech selling local for 1100. 

maybe 700 was an exageration. regardless, dont think the SBE3 is worth what they're asking.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 9, 2017)

dom said:


> when you got it did you have the comfortech?
> 
> I've seen some SBEII's without Comfortech selling local for 1100.
> 
> maybe 700 was an exageration. regardless, dont think the SBE3 is worth what they're asking.



Yeah.  That was right when they first came out.


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 19, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Well, you bought your 2 from the most legendary legend in the world.  A modern day pioneer, so its definitely the best of the best.



I could most likely double my $ on it if those that lurk in this place understood the seriousness of your post and who actually ownwd it and slayed black ducks on the eastern shore with this weapon.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh the seriousness of the post is not to be questioned. That gun is to guns what a the babe's bat is to baseball.


----------



## mattech (Feb 19, 2017)

I wasn't to impressed with the SBE3, but I got to hold and play around with one this weekend. I was blown away with how good it felt. I'd really like to shoot one before I'm completely sold on it, but I do see one in my near future.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 21, 2017)

GSURugger said:


> Ima keep shooting my 12 and 20 M2's.
> 
> 3-1/2" shells are for losers.



Best comment yet.  

#littlemansyndrome


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2017)

3.5 inch shell are hard on me. I will shoot them at a goose. i like my 3 inch M! and it kills good. 3.5 inch shell came on back when steel shells were just awful and did not kill. I can remember large amounts of down floating down when I had not one but two solid hits on a wood duck drake and all that bird did was fly away. For along time I was shooting a BPS ten to even come close to the killing power of a 12 gauge with lead. Not so anymore. The cheap steel you buy today is so much better than what we had when it first became the law of the land. 3.5 inch shell is not needed.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 25, 2017)

the last tow years, I started shooting 2 3/4", keeps me on target better, plus the ducks don't know the difference, get them close, worse thing they are going to do is hit the blind.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2017)

Anyone got one yet? I'm waiting for the camo pattern I want, it won't be released for a while longer from what I hear. If anyone in middle GA gets one and wouldn't mind meeting up and letting me shoot  it I would appreciate it. 

Btw, the MSRP may be more, but a SBE3 can be had for around $16-1700 dollars.


----------



## savannahsdad (Mar 1, 2017)

The only tangible improvement they made IMHO is the change to the bolt that allows it to always go back into battery, regardless of how easy it goes forward. Making the infamous Benelli click a thing of the past.  I don't know if that would make me pull the trigger on a SBE3, especially since I no longer shoot 3 1/2" shells, or not but I might look at a M2 if they made that improvement.  If you look closely at the SBE3 it's really just a 3 1/2" Ethos.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Mar 2, 2017)

sbe3 and ethos have nothing in common except the inertia system
sbe3 about 7.2 lbs
ethos 5 to 6 lbs
sbe3 comfortech
ethos progressive comfort
sbe3 comes in synthetic
ethos only wood
sbe3 3 1/2" chamber
ethos 3" chamber
not to mention little things like bolt handle,loading system,etc.

finally got a chance to hold it and really look at it and feels great just dont feel any different,waiting to shoot one now


----------



## dom (Mar 8, 2017)

well i'm a sucker. finally decided to take advantage of one of the deals for a SBEII 25th anniversary. Just couldnt say no to the heavily discounted price and didnt feel there was enough justification in the redesign to buy a SBE3


----------

